# Note to all U.S. Citizens........Get out and Vote!



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Our's have been cast, Martha before work and now mine, so now all we can do is sit back and wait. Hope everyone out there that has been afforded the Rights to do so, exercises them in proper fashion.

Being here in Viginia, this is a very meaningful vote for us this year considering that not only were several of the Founding Fathers from this area but the ground work for this ability in this country was laid in the general area. What an honor it is , IMHPO, that we have.

Finally, Just remember that....... you can't complain about things if you didn't vote.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Already mailed mine in a couple of weeks ago, as did the rest of the family... 
They're predicting an 85% turnout here in AZ. 
Glad I'll miss the lines.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I plan to go this morning. Myself, I like going to the polls ... makes me feel like I'm part of the process. 

Edit - made it down just before lunch and after taking my mom to the doctor. No lines at all... walked right in, was identified, signed the appropriate form, and got my ballot.

God Bless America!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Given I usually start work before the polls open, I will be going later this afternoon. I'm planning on leaving about hour early so I can beat the traffic and the projected afterwork lines. Lots of things to vote on other than just president, gotta get my "yes" vote in for the "High Speed Rail" initiative! More Trains!


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Melony and I participated in early voting at the local firehouse last Thursday.. Waited in line for over an hour and a half.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Florida is ready this year..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmsdSVQSXLg


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

I like going to the polls as well. Was there just before they opened this morning. Met two new neighbors of mine and the chatter in line was great. Really made me feel like I was participating in something really important. VOTE! 
Chris


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Got out there and voted this morning first thing. 

Mark

PS Starbucks has free 12 oz coffee today.


----------



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

Took just a little over an hour, but voted with my son. It was his first official election. Way back in 1992 we voted together for the first time. Went to the polling place behind the house which was his elementary school. Cast my ballot and waited for him to cast his in the kids area. They used pictures of candidates on the kid ballots. He was four then. He had to sign his name and was so proud of doing that that he showed it to me. His signature was more legible than mine has ever been. 

Please take the time to vote. Well worth the little effort. Like somebody said earlier you just might meet new neighbors, get to know them and have some great conversations. 

Get out and vote. Our children are putting their lives on the line so we can vote. How many will be killed or wounded today?


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't missed going to the polls and voting for for 34 years. First time I had to wait in line. Took about 1/2 hour. Great to see the so many people exercising their right to vote.









Tommy








Rio Gracie

"Vote early and vote often"


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

*Chock up one for the Sunflower State! *


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I always thought it was; "If you don't vote, GET OUT!" 

I voted about 10 this morning and the poll workers out numbered the voters 3 to 1.


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

I got to the polls about 5 minutes before they opened morning and was third in line. 
Talked with some friends while waiting. Voted then we all went out for morning coffee.
So everyone get out and vote.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

The *one *thing more important than who you vote for is the *right *to vote and advocate for the candidate of your choice. The country will survive if the "opposition" wins but will not long endure if the right to make your own choice is abandoned or abrogated. I too urge everyone to vote...even those of you that will vote "wrong"!  

My ballot went in a couple of weeks ago. Oregon votes by mail.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I done did it.. Was in line at 8:00 am... done by 8:20.. 

Haven't missed an election since '78.


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

Was voter #1 in my precinct this morning. I had to come to work a half hour late, but that's a sacrifice one has to make. 
And don't worry, Richard I voted right.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I voted rigt... McBama.. or was it O'Caine.... one of 'em anyway..


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Walked over to the firehouse and did that first thing this morning. There were some people there, but no line.


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

The wife and I voted Oct. 15th. First day of early voting here in Tenn. Though we got there early, we were still 4th in line, and by the time the doors opened there were quite a few more behind us. I just hope those that vote, put at least a little time understanding what they are voting for, and not some of those on TV who were voting and didn't even who the candidates were, but sure knew who Judge Judy was. That's sad!


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Princess, Fiona, Sugar and I all voted early. My uncle Scrooge McDuck, Donald and Mickey Mouse are voting today. I think the Dallas coboys lineup voted early and in multiple places at the same time. Personally, I registered 73 times at 35 precints.


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

We all seem to be watching your electorial process with interest here in the UK.I echo the sentiments at the start of this thread, you can't complain if you don't vote.
We have probably got at least another 18months of the muppets in charge of this country before we get the chance to kick them into touch by which time there probably won't be much left of the country to worry about!
Good luck to you all.
Bunny


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

We are also fascinated by the US elections. My son is however deeply mystified!!! I have in my "office" a copy of an illegal document that begins "By due Democratic Process" and finishes "GOD Save the Queen!". I have always liked the option on the US ballot forms that is "NONE of the Above". I wish it was on our ballot papers... 

regards 

ralph


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ralphbrades on 11/04/2008 2:21 PM
We are also fascinated by the US elections. My son is however deeply mystified!!! I have in my "office" a copy of an illegal document that begins "By due Democratic Process" and finishes "GOD Save the Queen!". I have always liked the option on the US ballot forms that is "NONE of the Above". I wish it was on our ballot papers... 

regards 

ralph


Sorry Ralph... I have voted since 1968 and I have never seen "None of the above" on any ballot. I have really wanted to write it in but have not done so (yet). I do remember a story of a political hopeful who petitioned a Judge to have his name legally changed to, "None of the Above", but it was denied.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm going to take a different stance. If you know WHO you're voting for and WHY, then cast a vote... If the names only look vaguely familiar, but might just be a resemblance to a name on your Christmas card list, PLEASE leave it blank....


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

I marked my ballot about a week or so ago (early absentee voting permitted in Ohio this year for the first time) and mailed it on Halloween Day because this is the most frightening election I've ever participated in. Watching some train videos tonight because I'm totally overdosed on political news/discussions and campaign ads, and don't want to watch even one more minute of it anymore. No matter who wins in the presidential race, he most definitely has his work cut out for him.


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Got my vote in went after work and was in and out in 20 mins. Wife thought she was slick and went this morning b4 work and waited 3 1/2 hours! HAHAHA


----------



## jdmitchell (Jan 2, 2008)

Got let out of work early and got to the polls about 5PM. Voting is something I have never missed since 1972. Hope all turn out right. God Bless America.


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

I have just watched Senator Mcain concede.. his speech ,I thought was indicative of a honourable man who had swum against a tidal desire for change, both candidates have Americas welfare as a core belief and the whole world wishes you all better days ahead. 

Gordon.


----------

